# Cold weather - sock(s) and/or warmers.



## djjosephk (Sep 21, 2016)

This should end well...

Question, I know the general rule is a single pair of socks but what's the issue with wearing a compression sock and a snowboard specific sock (Buffer II) in tandem? I'm not talking about shoving you base layer into your boot. Since we are on the subject what's the thought on boot warmers (those hot hand thingies)? Seems to me the toe warmers under the sock would prob mess up the the mold on the foot bed. What about full foot warmer under the boot liner? Or is this one of those "man-up nelly" topics?


----------



## SteepNDeep (Sep 21, 2016)

I have found the SmartWool socks to be the best option. The couple pairs I have are the thin version but my feet have never been cold. Now my girlfriend, on the other hand, swears by the foot warmers. They have an adhesive on them so it sticks to your foot. Apparently it doesn't move around at all. But yes... Man up!


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

i like the toe warmers with the adhesive.

they stick to the back of my phone in my chest pocket providing longer battery life as well as a nice spot of core warmth.

thin-med thin merino blend socks are my faves. got some smartwools and some various sb brands in synthetics...fave pair is TEKO i think they are an XC ski brand.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Costco merino wool socks. 4 pairs for ~$10  . What can I say, it's a ritual to buy a pack as soon as they show up in the Fall because it tells me Winter Is Coming.

My feet are never cold, so they work for me at least. However I'm typically not out riding on sub zero days knee deep in powder either.


----------



## djjosephk (Sep 21, 2016)

Picked up a set of Buffer II because they claim to have better arch support and I have high arches.


----------



## phillyphan (Sep 22, 2016)

SteepNDeep said:


> I have found the SmartWool socks to be the best option. The couple pairs I have are the thin version but my feet have never been cold. Now my girlfriend, on the other hand, swears by the foot warmers. They have an adhesive on them so it sticks to your foot. Apparently it doesn't move around at all. But yes... Man up!


Absolutely. I asked a question on this forum awhile back and decided to try SmartWool and I haven't had cold feet since. I bought "light" and "ultra light."


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

I love the handwarmers for warmth in the gloves. 

The problem with toe warmers is that they won't last long. Hand warmers work fine for many hours cos they're decently exposed to air. Both need air to activate heat production. The toe warmers in the snowboard boot don't get enough air exposition to keep on producing heat over hours. I found them pretty useless.

Toe warmers, heating soles, thick socks... nothing worked for a long cold day.

Only thing which keeps my chronically freezing feet warm are Lenz heating socks (bluetooth controlled, battery heated ). Best gift I ever presented to myself


----------



## KansasNoob (Feb 24, 2013)

The issue with wearing compression socks and snowboard socks is that it'll make your feet colder, due to decreased circulation.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

neni said:


> I love the handwarmers for warmth in the gloves.
> 
> The problem with toe warmers is that they won't last long. Hand warmers work fine for many hours cos they're decently exposed to air. Both need air to activate heat production. The toe warmers in the snowboard boot don't get enough air exposition to keep on producing heat over hours. I found them pretty useless.
> 
> ...


I think the problem with toe warmers not lasting as long for people is that with hand warmers they aren't as tight so will naturally churn and better mix the chemicals as you go. Under your feet doesn't do the same. There's plenty of O2 in the air to sustain the reaction around your feet. Your boots themselves breath plenty fine or you'd have feet issues other than just the stank 

And I knew you'd come in and chime about your fancy smancy smart socks  Which happen to be on my every few day search for a good deal list for my daughter next season.


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

On super cold days I sometimes put on an extra layer of cold weather cycling booties over ultralight wool socks. Packed out boots accommodate the extra layer well and my feet are toasty all day.


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

I never have this issue... my issue is the opposite, my feet are always sweaty after riding. I have a pair of Burton socks which are alright and then two pairs of the Darn Tough Function 5 Padded socks - I like these a lot.

Same with gloves/mitts. Sometimes my digits will get a little bit cold, but normally my hands are sweating instead. The sweat causes problems also because it just becomes wet and cold. Trying to figure out the best way to keep warm and keep the sweat off of me.


----------



## djjosephk (Sep 21, 2016)

Jcb890 said:


> I never have this issue... my issue is the opposite, my feet are always sweaty after riding. I have a pair of Burton socks which are alright and then two pairs of the Darn Tough Function 5 Padded socks - I like these a lot.
> 
> Same with gloves/mitts. Sometimes my digits will get a little bit cold, but normally my hands are sweating instead. The sweat causes problems also because it just becomes wet and cold. Trying to figure out the best way to keep warm and keep the sweat off of me.



I sweat like crazy, on both ends, prob is when that sweat cools off on the lift or in line it gets cooollllddd. Esp for a southern boy like myself..


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

djjosephk said:


> I sweat like crazy, on both ends, prob is when that sweat cools off on the lift or in line it gets cooollllddd. Esp for a southern boy like myself..


Yup, these are the issues I'm battling as well. I have switched to using wicking underwear and a different sweatpants layer which seems to keep my ass more dry than previous where I'd just throw some cheapo pajamas over my base layer which were getting soaked with sweat. So that's been helping. I just got a wicking t-shirt the other to go under my top base layers, so I'm hoping that'll keep my back dry because I seem to sweat no matter how cold it is and then like you said, it gets cold riding up on that lift with a wet back/ass. I'm planning to try that new layer out on Saturday and will report back... I'm really hoping it helps.


----------



## Mig Fullbag (Apr 15, 2014)

These are the thinnest, yet warmest socks I have ever used. They are in fact a first layer sock that should be used under other socks, but I use them alone. 

https://www.chlorophylle.net/en/men/accessories/lining-bas-1007


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

djjosephk said:


> I sweat like crazy, on both ends, prob is when that sweat cools off on the lift or in line it gets cooollllddd. Esp for a southern boy like myself..


Don't wear cotton.
Get some polyester base layer.
Cotton holds water so you get cold.
Personally, I avoid anything cotton.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

I've been fighting cold toes for ages.
I think I am gonna go find one of these heated socks.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

speedjason said:


> I've been fighting cold toes for ages.
> I think I am gonna go find one of these heated socks.


First time in 30y horseriding n snow sport I don't freeze my toes off. Get the batteries with highest power and you have toasty warm feet all through a long -20°C day 
(Get the new version 5 socks with toe cap, not the former foot sole ones. They are far superior over the old version)


----------



## djjosephk (Sep 21, 2016)

speedjason said:


> Don't wear cotton.
> Get some polyester base layer.
> Cotton holds water so you get cold.
> Personally, I avoid anything cotton.


I wear compression a base layer, shorts, short sleeve shirt and arm sleeves. Socks meet up to the shorts. After that a thermal mid layer then med insulated pant (686), t shirt, 1/4 zip fleece and light insulated shell.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

djjosephk said:


> I sweat like crazy, on both ends, prob is when that sweat cools off on the lift or in line it gets cooollllddd. Esp for a southern boy like myself..





djjosephk said:


> I wear compression a base layer, shorts, short sleeve shirt and arm sleeves. Socks meet up to the shorts. After that a thermal mid layer then med insulated pant (686), t shirt, 1/4 zip fleece and light insulated shell.


You wear too much stuff. Too much=seat=cold.

I turn cold quickly and don't even wear as much as you do. The insulated pants sound like overkill for someone who gets hot... I've been cold due to sweat many times wearing too much stuff. Eradicated everything insulated and rather use a less-is-more onion principle now following the motto "a good hiker feels bit chilly at the start". I.e. Thin base layer shirt, fleece shirt, thin shell jacket, neck gaitor; thin base layer pant, thin shell pant, and heating socks . That's it for everything up to -15°C; below, I go for merino base layer, far below n wind or for breaks, I'll add a thin puff. 

SO runs hot quickly; he rides w/o pant base layer, just a thin shell pant w/o any isulation; a thin sports shirt and just a thin shell jacket; no neck gaitor. If - and only if - it goes below -20°C, he'll as base layer pants and a fleece shirt.


----------



## emt.elikahan (Mar 12, 2014)

Jcb890 said:


> Yup, these are the issues I'm battling as well. I have switched to using wicking underwear and a different sweatpants layer which seems to keep my ass more dry than previous where I'd just throw some cheapo pajamas over my base layer which were getting soaked with sweat. So that's been helping. I just got a wicking t-shirt the other to go under my top base layers, so I'm hoping that'll keep my back dry because I seem to sweat no matter how cold it is and then like you said, it gets cold riding up on that lift with a wet back/ass. I'm planning to try that new layer out on Saturday and will report back... I'm really hoping it helps.


Like Neni said ^
Sounds like you're wearing way too much.. I sweat A LOT as well and used to get very sweaty, and as a result, very cold while riding. I now wear fewer layers and don't have sweating problems while riding anymore. 
First, I don't wear a base layer under my pants anymore, unless the temps are below ~10 F (and even then, only a light merino layer). 
I also only wear a light merino base layer under my jacket now, since I started wearing a Demon D3O jacket. No t-shirts, sweatshirts, whatever... Just baselayer, armor, and shell. 
For socks, only the thin light ski socks. 
And for the gloves, I stopped wearing the liners, I only wear the mitten shells.. (might consider liners below 10 F, but not sure..) 
Now I stay warm and comfortable w/o sweating!


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

djjosephk said:


> I wear compression a base layer, shorts, short sleeve shirt and arm sleeves. Socks meet up to the shorts. After that a thermal mid layer then med insulated pant (686), t shirt, 1/4 zip fleece and light insulated shell.


That is a lot of stuff going on you.
I normally just wear my airblaster ninja suit. If below 20F, I throw on a fleece with my 686 insulated jacket and quicksilver insulated pants.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Wear a thin synthetic sock with a wool or smart wool sock over top. I never really have cold feet in my snowboard boots but that method worked wonders in my work boots. I know someone's gonna say work boots and snowboard boots are completely different, but layer theory is not. The synthetic layer will wick away the sweat and the wool layer will not absorb it and it will still work fine if it gets wet. Your feet will stay dry and therefore warm.


----------



## ashwinearl (Jan 19, 2010)

An important question is how quickly do your feet sweat? I've found that my socks get just slightly damp quickly, leading to cold feet regardless of the material be it wool or synthetic wool. The only thing that works well is changing socks often. At the end of the day, in one pair of socks, I'll have trench foot for sure. 

I even drive up barefoot in sandals only putting socks on at the last minute before booting up. 

Toe warmers help for a period of time, but it often leads to sweatier feet which naturally get cold faster negating the benefit of the heat packs. 

I've been slammed for this tactic and it's weird and gross. But there is a school of thought in the hiking world of the vapor barrier. Basically, wrap your feet or hands in waterproof barrier underneath your socks or gloves. The socks stay dry while the thin layer of moisture around your skin is warm from your body. No joke, I've used saran wrap. 

It of course accelerates the trench foot feeling. It's gross and nasty but it enables me to stay warmer longer with dry socks through the end of the day.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Burton sells a heated liner now... https://www.burton.com/ca/en/burton-toaster-snowboard-boot-liner/W17-171261.html

I've got a pair, and they work, but batter life would be an issue for a whole day. I don't feel much on the Medium and Low settings, only High. They worked well in -20 C though...


----------



## virtu (Jan 22, 2016)

3 or 4 weeks ago I went snowboard during the night at -32c.

2 pairs of thick wool socks wasn't enough, and almost my feet didn't enter into the boots.

On bottom I had 3 layers and top 5 layers and it was ok, but I hope don't need to go snowboard again on similar conditions, it was tough.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

djjosephk said:


> Picked up a set of Buffer II because they claim to have better arch support and I have high arches.


*Crazy talk...you want arch support...get arch support...i.e., better insoles...socks don't have arch support*



KansasNoob said:


> The issue with wearing compression socks and snowboard socks is that it'll make your feet colder, due to decreased circulation.


*
the better option is to have compression sleeves on the calves help promote circulation which leads to warmer feet...also see below comment*



freshy said:


> Wear a thin synthetic sock with a wool or smart wool sock over top. I never really have cold feet in my snowboard boots but that method worked wonders in my work boots. I know someone's gonna say work boots and snowboard boots are completely different, but layer theory is not. The synthetic layer will wick away the sweat and the wool layer will not absorb it and it will still work fine if it gets wet. Your feet will stay dry and therefore warm.


^this...if its cold...generally you won't get wet from the snow (that is wet feet from the snow)...thus you want the wicking sock to move moisture (sweat) from your skin and the wool will keep you warm...and the combo will generally be the best at feeling warm...unless you use Neni's Bluetooth heated socks


----------



## djjosephk (Sep 21, 2016)

Actually re-reading my post I think that I was not as clear as I wanted to be:
base layer: compression shorts, compression shirt (short sleeve), compression sleeves and socks. All one single layer
mid layer: Thermal tops and bottom. T shirt.
top layer: Med insulated pant. Shell jacket w 1/4 zip.

May still be too much but I think it's clearer.


----------



## jstar (Sep 21, 2016)

poutanen said:


> Burton sells a heated liner now... https://www.burton.com/ca/en/burton-toaster-snowboard-boot-liner/W17-171261.html
> 
> I've got a pair, and they work, but batter life would be an issue for a whole day. I don't feel much on the Medium and Low settings, only High. They worked well in -20 C though...



I've been looking at these for a while now and seriously considering picking a pair up. In your opinion, are they worth it?

It seems like with the added heat, they could break in faster than regular inserts.

Anyone else had a chance to test these out? Hard to find reviews of them.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

jstar said:


> I've been looking at these for a while now and seriously considering picking a pair up. In your opinion, are they worth it?
> 
> It seems like with the added heat, they could break in faster than regular inserts.
> 
> Anyone else had a chance to test these out? Hard to find reviews of them.


I bought a pair of nearly new Driver Xs, that had trashed liners in them (somebody put razor blades on their ankles?)... so it was either buy new boots or new liners. Not sure if I'd pay $250 for them unless I had a pair of outers in good enough shape to warrant it.

For function:

- the batteries charge with any USB power source, using the supplied cable (standard cables would work if you lose the supplied version)

- The batteries themselves seem small, but they need to be to fit into the liners

- In my experience, battery life on full is 1-2 hours, medium 3-5 hours, low could be all day

- On a -20C day at Norquay, I went out in the morning with them off. After an hour when my feet started to get cold and hurt, I put the liners on full. I almost instantly felt the warmth wrap around the outside of the foot towards my toes, with the most warmth concentrated at the front of the boot. It was heavenly.

Conclusion: If you frequently ride in cold weather (-15C or below), or have perpetually cold feet, these can help. The battery won't last all day on full, which is the only heat setting that felt warm to me. I now use them when my toes get cold, and then recharge at lunch/break to make sure they're ready for the afternoon. On a cold day, these could keep you on the runs longer than if you were riding without them.

For what it's worth, I ride with these every day now. They have built in J-bars, so I removed the velcro ones from my outers and they fit well. No issues riding with them on warmer days, and they seem to be well constructed (except for the battery connection, which seems fragile but hasn't broken yet).

HOPE THIS HELPS! :grin:


----------



## jstar (Sep 21, 2016)

poutanen said:


> I bought a pair of nearly new Driver Xs, that had trashed liners in them (somebody put razor blades on their ankles?)... so it was either buy new boots or new liners. Not sure if I'd pay $250 for them unless I had a pair of outers in good enough shape to warrant it.
> 
> For function:
> 
> ...




Good info!

I'm going to try the feet warmers/pouches I picked up from Costco this week, if they don't work or are too awkward then I'll probably get a pair of these. 

It's been cold enough this year to justify the purchase.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

jstar said:


> It's been cold enough this year to justify the purchase.


No problem! Yeah, on a -20 day these will keep you on the hill for longer... worth it when you're trying to get those laps in.


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

jstar said:


> poutanen said:
> 
> 
> > I bought a pair of nearly new Driver Xs, that had trashed liners in them (somebody put razor blades on their ankles?)... so it was either buy new boots or new liners. Not sure if I'd pay $250 for them unless I had a pair of outers in good enough shape to warrant it.
> ...


My mother skis and gets cold feet, she used a pair of the foot warmers last time out and had no problems. My wife gets cold hands and hand warmers are enough for her, so like you, we just get the large box at BJs and that'll last most if not all of the season. For some though, that's not enough.


----------



## jstar (Sep 21, 2016)

Just a follow up to the cold feet issue (I realize this thread may not be too relevant this time of year).

I tried out the Costco toe warmers (little hotties brand I think) in -10 to -23 Clecius temperatures quite a few times this season, and they worked amazingly. At first I thought they would be too bulky in the boot (on top of the toes), but there was little to no pressure at all.

Total game changer to have comfortably warm feet in -20 deg or below temperatures!

As a side note, I picked up the hand warmers as well, but never used them. I use the burton oven mitt in those cold conditions and never had cold hands once.


----------



## zagfan5 (Apr 12, 2017)

never used the toe warmers or foot warmers. Just good ole smartwool and burton socks. i figure if your boots fit correctly, and you keep moving, the circulation takes care of cold toes and hands. A lot of cold days we would be riding so hard i was in pipe gloves and my hands were fine. the biggest issue for me was making sure i had enough insulation around my chest and legs.


----------

